# Monmouth and Brecon Canal Towpath.



## Mireystock (30 Jan 2017)

As the title, I'm interested in a jaunt along the Monmouth and Brecon Canal. Has anybody else done this ? If so, have you any tips or advice ? 
Thanks.


----------



## Banjo (31 Jan 2017)

I have ridden the first few miles from Brecon on a road bike with 23c tyres no problem. also ridden a section near Pontypool also on road bike no problem.

May not be so great after all this rain.
http://www.sustrans.org.uk/ncn/map/route/monmouthshire-and-brecon-canal-Newport

Like most canal paths you cant rush and just have to accept that walkers ,anglers etc will get in your way.


----------



## Mireystock (9 Feb 2017)

Thanks Banjo.


----------



## Welsh wheels (9 Feb 2017)

I have done part of this, I went from Newport to Abergavenny, that was about 30 miles. Most of that section is on the rough/gravelly side, once you get past the major towns. I did it on a hybrid, I wouldn't consider it on a road bike unless you enjoy punctures. I don't know about the rest of the route though. Very nice route, if you do it on an appropriate bike.


----------



## Mireystock (12 Feb 2017)

Many thanks WW.


----------

